# Packing frozen food



## cissy (Jan 27, 2009)

After reading all the posts about the cost of food in St. Thomas, I'm considering bringing some food with me.  I've heard that people pack frozen food when traveling by air.  If I pack a soft carry on cooler and use one of those plastic ice blocks, will it be confiscated when I board?  Is it considered a liquid?  I expect it to remain frozen until I reach my destination.  Or, do people check their luggage that contains food?

tia


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 27, 2009)

If I freeze my liquid explosives, would I be allowed through security?

The answer to that question is the same answer as your question.  

Kurt


----------



## ownsmany (Jan 27, 2009)

I like kurt's response.

However, I did freeze things on our trip last year to the Bahama's - and did take the block ice pack thru security.  Don't know if they always allow it though.  My stuff was frozen solid - so I figure if they took the block pack I'd still be okay.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 27, 2009)

cissy said:


> If I pack a soft carry on cooler and use one of those plastic ice blocks, will it be confiscated when I board?



You cannot carry on more than 3 oz. of any liquid, even if it is frozen.  

Here is the specific rule from the TSA website:


> * Frozen gels/liquids are permitted if required to cool medical and infant/child exemptions. *Frozen gels/liquids for any other purpose are not permitted.*


----------



## wackymother (Jan 27, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> You cannot carry on more than 3 oz. of any liquid, even if it is frozen.
> 
> Here is the specific rule from the TSA website:



The 3 oz rule applies to your carry-on luggage. 

When we went to the Cayman Islands, we took meat, poultry, and fish, all in their grocery-store packing. Friends advised that something in a cryopack kind of thing is better than just grocery store meat in the styrofoam tray with clear wrap, but we had some of both. We froze the items beforehand and that morning packed everything in a large soft cooler. We did tuck in some frozen gelpacks, too, and some frozen juice cans. 

We checked the bag o' meat at Newark. When we arrived in Grand Cayman, we picked it up with our other luggage and went to Customs with it. We checked off the box on the form that says "I am carrying meat, vegetables..."

We were asked to wait for the agriculture officer to come and look at our frozen foods. We waited about five minutes, and when she arrived she took us into her office, we opened the bag and showed her what we had. She signed our paperwork, wished us a nice vacation, and we were on our way. It added about 15 minutes to the arrival process and we saved a lot on food! 
HTH!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 27, 2009)

wackymother said:


> The 3 oz rule applies to your carry-on luggage.



Correct - the OP _asked_ about taking it in her carry-on, and that's what I was responding to.  



> If I pack a soft *carry on* cooler and use one of those plastic ice blocks, will it be confiscated when I board?


----------



## wackymother (Jan 28, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Correct - the OP _asked_ about taking it in her carry-on, and that's what I was responding to.



"Excuse me, miss. What's this in your purse?"

"Oh, that? I think...yes...yes, it's a porterhouse. And that one is...hmm. Pork chops?"  

I saw that she said carry-on, but I figured she just meant the large soft coolers that you can carry, instead of the gigundo ones on wheels.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is what Southwest says about frozen foods:
"The perishables must be completely frozen and packed in a hard, durable ice chest. Preferable refrigerant would be a frozen gel pack(s) placed inside the plastic bag with the frozen perishable item(s). A small amount of ice is acceptable when packed in a separate, leakproof bag inside the ice chest. Loose ice is not permitted. Dry ice is acceptable in quantities under 5 pounds, provided it is shipped in a package vented to release the carbon dioxide gasses to prevent a build up of pressure. The outside of the container must be marked "DRY ICE" or "CARBON DIOXIDE SOLID" and display the net weight of the dry ice."


----------



## JoAnn (Jan 28, 2009)

DH goes pheasant hunting every October in SD and the pheasants he and DS bring home are frozen, packed in Styrofoam coolers and then in a cardboard box and checked with their other luggage & guns.  There is ALWAYS a note on it that TSA has checked the box.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 28, 2009)

wackymother said:


> "Excuse me, miss. What's this in your purse?"
> 
> "Oh, that? I think...yes...yes, it's a porterhouse. And that one is...hmm. Pork chops?"
> 
> I saw that she said carry-on, but I figured she just meant the large soft coolers that you can carry, instead of the gigundo ones on wheels.



Too funny!  And based on the things I see in the garbage can at security, I bet that really happens!

This line lead me to believe that she was talking about a carry on:



> Or, do people check their luggage that contains food?


----------



## wackymother (Jan 28, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> This line lead me to believe that she was talking about a carry on:



Yes, I'm sure you're right! But dragging a cooler full of frozen meat through security would make me feel vaguely like Dexter....


----------



## Keitht (Jan 28, 2009)

I know it's going way off topic, but I was watching a TV programme today about life at a US airport (don't remember which one).  A couple were kicking off because they weren't allowed to take 30 litres of whiskey and other booze on the flight with them.  It was just in the box it would come in from the store.  They said they had to take it with them because they were flying to a funeral :hysterical:


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 28, 2009)

wackymother said:


> Yes, I'm sure you're right! But dragging a cooler full of frozen meat through security would make me feel vaguely like Dexter....



Me too!


----------



## djs (Jan 28, 2009)

Keitht said:


> I know it's going way off topic, but I was watching a TV programme today about life at a US airport (don't remember which one).  A couple were kicking off because they weren't allowed to take 30 litres of whiskey and other booze on the flight with them.  It was just in the box it would come in from the store.  They said they had to take it with them because they were flying to a funeral :hysterical:



I hope this is OK to say here, but it reminds me of an Irish joke I once heard:

What's the difference between an Irish wedding and an Irish wake?

   One less drunk.


----------



## mecllap (Jan 28, 2009)

Check your luggage that contains food -- put all frozen stuff together inside large plastic bag inside a cooler inside a duffel bag or suitcase (a duffel bag works well for a cooler).  Be sure nothing is going to leak if any defrosting occurs.  It may depend where you're flying from if it's okay to do it.  If you have a plane change which might result in a delay or misrouting of your luggage, maybe don't do it.  Food does cost more in the Caribbean (we take frozen meat to Grand Cayman), but given the cost of the trip, it may only add way less than one percent cost to your trip to buy it there.  Don't bring any back; it can be harder to get through inspections here, than there (well, maybe not harder, but you'll be tired, and it will be an extra nuisance).


----------



## cissy (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I was actually looking for info on either carry on or checking luggage.  I fly quite alot and do know about the 3 oz limit.  For whatever reason, I thought that since there is no way to easily open  the plastic ice block, and since it would remain frozen the entire trip, it might pass security.  I also wasn't planning to pack an entire cooler of food...just a couple of steaks and possibly some fish. There are several threads I found doing a search on Tug where people say they have packed a few things including frozen water bottles in their carry on.  I can't figure out how they did that, since my water has always been thrown out going through security.  If they bought it after passing through security, how did they manage to freeze it?  The threads were dated post 9/11. We don't plan to rent a car, and the thought of having to use a taxi to go grocery shopping seems like it would be a hassle.  Oh well, guess we'll just have to suck it up and dine out.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 28, 2009)

cissy said:


> ... We don't plan to rent a car, and the thought of having to use a taxi to go grocery shopping seems like it would be a hassle.



In Cancun, its almost traditional to take a bus from the hotel zone to the Super Wal-Mart downtown with a dufflebag or two to stock up on groceries (and book tours).  They check the bags at the door.  There's a line of taxis outside the door waiting to return tourists to their resorts. It could not be easier.


----------



## mecllap (Jan 28, 2009)

I think the plastic ice block might look a lot like a plastic explosive container -- would not advise trying carry-on.  Checking is the way to go.  I used a fairly small soft cooler (larger than one-lunch size) and got quite a bit into it, and checked it in the duffel -- a pack of four steaks, pre-cooked bacon, 2 packs turkey franks (DGS is fussy), bag of shrimp, small pack of bkfst ham, maybe some frozen peas (partly as ice and filler), and maybe one or two other small items -- a few meals worth for us.  We were in GC over the holidays and bought a turkey that made several meals (we eat pretty simply).

Is there a grocery delivery service?  Do you know how far you'll be from any store?  To me it seems a shame to stay in a TS and not use the kitchen, but lots of folks do that -- preferring to eat out (too expensive for me).  Does the resort have a shuttle bus that might work for a grocery run (ours in GS does that, but we always get a car anyway -- I guess I rent a car and eat cheaply -- just depends on where you want to put your budget).


----------



## JoeWilly (Jan 29, 2009)

We have friends that travel to Hawaii for a month at a time.  They send meat to Hawaii to have during their stay.  They fill a cooler full of meat, use dry ice and check it as a piece of luggage.  He owns a meat shop, so I guess they want their own meat.  It maybe worth looking into.


----------



## cissy (Jan 29, 2009)

We're travelling from Boston to St. Thomas.  I did call the resort to inquire about a shuttle and grocery shopping, and was told that one did not exist.  In past years, I wouldn't have given this any thought, but in this economy, we're trying to be somewhat frugal.


----------



## Neesie (Jan 30, 2009)

I am an insulin dependant diabetic and I bring a small soft-sided cooler with a frozen gel pack (which is much greater than 3 oz) in a quart size zip lock baggie and a small amount of liquid insulin and a few injectible pens which I'd estimate have about 3 oz of liquid in each.  

The gel pack is supposed to be removed from the baggie when I declare it at the security area and the security officers test it with something and put it back in the bag.  

Going through the Ft. Myers airport less than two weeks ago I forgot I left a half bottle of water in my cooler.  The TSA officer told me they'd have to search my bag; it was then that I was going to tell him I was a diabetic and had some items to declare (had not had a chance before then).  Before I could do that he pulled out the water and yelled at me! 

I apologized and asked him to just throw it away.  Two or three more times I was told "you cannot bring more than three ounces of liquid in a quart size baggie!"  He seemed quite angry and having no more than an apology to offer I wondered if I was going to be fined or strip searched or something.  I never did mention my health status and the other liquids in the bag were ignored.  I didn't have anything else in the bag hiding them either!:hysterical: 

For the record, I hate going through security!


----------

